
A Farewell to Email - crunchiebones
https://lwn.net/Articles/768483/
======
jagger27
Can somebody share this?

------
anony99
[https://hastebin.com/qoyurixoku.coffeescript](https://hastebin.com/qoyurixoku.coffeescript)

then do ctrl-shift-r

